# help



## micke.johan (May 18, 2007)

I have discoverd what look and feels like a crack inside the bb lug of my 585.The frame is 2years old and looks like new(no crash)
Is this a common problem with the all carbone bb lugs.

Bad english? I am swedish.

Mvh Micke


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

micke.johan said:


> I have discoverd what look and feels like a crack inside the bb lug of my 585.The frame is 2years old and looks like new(no crash)
> Is this a common problem with the all carbone bb lugs.
> 
> Bad english? I am swedish.
> ...


I've never heard of the B/B lug cracking on a 585. Relative to a tube, the lug is quite thick and unlikely to break. Would it be possible for you to post a picture of the "crack"?

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## micke.johan (May 18, 2007)

*pics*

I can feel corbonfibre sticking out.Its close to the hole where the wire to the frontderailleurgoes.I cant see the crack on the outside.


----------



## micke.johan (May 18, 2007)

It could look like they have been out of course when drilling the hole for the frontderailluerwire.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Micke,

I took a look at a few 585's we have here and they all look like yours. The rear section of the B/B lug is very thick so I wouldn't worry about any issues with failure...so far I have never seen a 585 B/B lug break.

Hope this gives you some peace of mind.

*[email protected]*


----------

